# Snail eating my water sprite!



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

I have 2 mystery snails and I just got a water sprite about a week ago and the little buggers are chopping it down!

Is there a type of snail compatible with a water sprite? Because man I wanna kick his butt right now! :lol:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Usually mysteries dont eat plants. You sure they are mysteries?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

So I was told :C 








Here's one licking around on my driftwood








Here's my gold one up nomming on watersprite behind the anacharis

What kind are they :O


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They look like mysteries to me. The water sprite doesnt look like it has been eaten, but snails do eat dead or dying plant matter. So that could be going on. Or maybe they are just very hungry and are eating some to survive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

It's possible they were dying because I didn't have proper lighting in my tank for 4 days! :C

Hopefully they get their bellies full and my water sprite gets a bit more healthy.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya than there could be some dying parts that they are munching on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a lot of mystery snails. If they are chomping your plants, it's likely something is wrong with the plants. Or your snails have run out of algae and other food and are hungry!


----------

